# Beach Buggy build-outs



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok guys, I’m getting ready to convert my part-time beach buggy/part time daily driver to full time beach buggy and I want to build out the camper shell to store the gear. I’d love to see some pics of how some of you have outfitted the back f your trucks for the beach, thanks. opcorn:


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

You'll benefit from a set of top rails and a Thule cargo box adds a lot of extra storage for sleeping bags and pillows, etc. I used 4" PVC tubes for rod storage but recently bought 2 sets of Reese Transrack Conduit Carriers that will up my rod storage to 6" PVC, but haven't got that project done yet since buying a nice slide-in truck camper.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

That’s a serious setup! Does your friend ride shotgun?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

phillyguy said:


> That’s a serious setup! Does your friend ride shotgun?


I think he's the Chauffeur .


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jollymon said:


> I think he's the Chauffeur .


He's the guide, we call him the 'drum whisperer'.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

That guy must have a line out in the dunes for nutria.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

another option for roof racks is using the thule ski racks, that's what I use on my xterra and a lot of other guyes seem to use that too. you can also lock the rack which is nice.


----------



## waltmeda (Nov 22, 2013)

My beach buggy and my fishing trailer buildout. The trailer was super fun to build and was awesome on the beach. Stereo and a crazy amount of LED lights were powered by a battery bank and solar panels. I ended up selling the trailer last year

















View attachment 59389


----------

